# June Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to pic your favorites and vote.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

All great entries, had a really hard time picking my favorites.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I just voted, all of the photos were really lovely!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the entries are so cute in the June photo contest, “My Favorite Toys”.

Now is the time to vote. It's multiple choice so select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Sunday, June 28th at 4:12pm.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

They are ALL great photos!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

20 members have chosen their favorite photos. It's starting to look like a close poll. You have until Sunday, June 28th at 4:12pm to cast your votes.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This poll will close soon.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

JDandBigAm congratulations for submitting the winning photo for June!

Thanks to everyone for making this contest another fun one! All the pictures were very cute and I loved them all.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Ivyacres said:


> JDandBigAm congratulations for submitting the winning photo for June!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for making this contest another fun one! All the pictures were very cute and I loved them all.


Thanks for making it all work; your time and effort!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations JDandBigAm!


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulations JDandBigAm! Loved every picture submitted.😊


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Big congrats to JDandBigAm! Great shot!


----------

